# Why isn't my tank cycled?



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

With lack of research, I jumped right in and began setting up my saltwater tank. I did things quite out of order though, and I believe this messed me up, but i'm not sure what went wrong exactly. Before even purchasing my tank, I went and purchased about 12 lbs of live rock (fully cured), and live sand + regular sand. I ordered my tank online because unfortunately, it was discontinued in most stores at the exact time that I was looking to buy it. So I was out for about a week and a half. For a week and a half, all of my live rock sat in a styrofoam container, closed, wrapped in moist paper towels. 
Finally the tank came, I threw in the mixed live + regular sand, and then put in my "live" rock, although i'm thinking it was all probably dead by then. 
I got already-prepared saltwater from a friend (which also sat in Homer buckets for about the same amount of time as the live rock), and I poured that in. I was told that my tank would be all ready to go and wouldn't require cycling, because the water was already cycled.
However, now that my tank, with the sand, rock, and water, has been all set up now for two weeks or so, my tests say that my nitrates, nitrites, and phosphates were incredibly high. So this must mean that my tank is going through a random cycle. Why is this happening? And will simple water changes (with the remaining water I got from my friend) along with frequent testing put my tank back into balance? 

-Also, I purchased about 10 lbs more of live rock (fiji and another kind.. I forget the name but it's a heavier, whiter colored rock), and put that rock in my tank right away. So currently, I more than likely have half dead and half live rock in my tank. Is this okay? Will the dead rock still be able to have any sort of growth on it..like, can I put corals on it?

-Finally, I think I have a red algae problem starting. Some of my fiji rock has weird splotches of red on them, and my sand has dark brown patches. What should I do about this??

Please help! I'm ready to just dump everything out and start all over, but that rock cost me an arm and a leg..


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Your live rock you purchased initially was dead when you put it into your tank in my opinion. No need to worry about that, it will become live again, it will just take some time. The water you put in doesn't mean anything. It's no differnat than if you had mixed you own water. It's the "biological system" (your rocks, sand) that cycle your water, if that makes sense. The addition of the fiji rock (if it was trule cured LR) will help speed things up.

You will be able to put corals in your tank but it needs to fully cycle and you'll have to start with ome very easy corals, but that's down the road a bit. As for the algae, is it hard? If so, it's corraline and that's a good thing.

Whatever you do, don;t dump everything, you're almost through the hardest part, the waiting. Sounds like you're at the end of the cycle. I'd be a little concerned about your phosphates though. If you have no critters, fish etc. in your tank, they shouldn't be high. Need to gifure out why they are so high. Test the water your friend gave you before putting it in your tank.

Also, the dark brown in your sand is diatoms. Once you get your posphates under control, it will take care of itself.


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's a photo of the algae, if it'll help:











I'll definitely look into my phosphates. I did about a 15% water change today (first one ever, using the same water I got from my friend). I'll test his water, as you said! And i'll re-test my water as well.

What do you think of the algae in this photo, if you can tell?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Your tank is going through a normal Nitrogen Cycle. As you've stated, your rock and sand were not placed into a SW system fast enough and will have some die off, this will cycle your tank. You will not be plug n play at this stage, but will have to wait the normal 4-6 cycling stage time frame.
The additional rock you put in the tank will grow life just like the rock thats already in there, no worries.
All new tank goes through a Diatom Bloom, and at this stage I believe that is what you are going through. Do not fret, this will go away by itself, you need do nothing for it.
Just sit back and relax, let nature take its course at this point, everything will be fine in a few weeks.
Water from a cycled tank will not help you cycle your tank at all, there is not enough bacteria contained in the water to do anything for you.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nanoclown said:


> Here's a photo of the algae, if it'll help:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it may be Red Coralline Algae growing already.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Agree, looks like corraline to me too.



Reefing Madness said:


> Looks like it may be Red Coralline Algae growing already.


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks guys, you've both been helpful.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ Good advice from Sully and madness.You'll be fine but fnd out about those phosphates before it turns your tank into algaefest.


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

Tank Update:
4 Weeks in. I bought 10 gallons of RO water, and mixed in some Reef Salt. 
Did a 15% water change this past Friday. Checked a few levels today. 
Parameters:
Salinity- 1.025
Ammonia- .25 ppm
NitrAtes- 40-80 ppm
NitrItes- 0 ppm
Phosphates- .25 ppm

Next Friday, I will do another water change, about 10%. I'll check my parameters, and hopefully my ammonia will lessen, so I can soon add fish. I am also happy that my NitrAtes and Phosphates significantly dropped since adding new water to the tank (NOT water given to me from my friends'--his water had higher phosphate levels which concerned me. My new water has NO phosphates)


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

What size is your tank? Looks like you're close to the end of the cycling process.


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

it's a 14g Biocube. Im just wondering why the ammonia is still a bit high-- maybe from some die-off of the brown algae that attacked my tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No, doubtful, it would not leave behind Ammonia. Every tank is different, your may go over the 6 week mark, or may drop the ammonia in week 6.


----------



## livcyxingfoe (Apr 16, 2013)

Next Friday, I will do another water change, about 10%. I'll check my parameters, and hopefully my ammonia will lessen, so I can soon add fish.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

again, umm what?



livcyxingfoe said:


> Next Friday, I will do another water change, about 10%. I'll check my parameters, and hopefully my ammonia will lessen, so I can soon add fish.
> 
> 
> Welcome to website to , offer a lot, of course, and to be purchased at any time, at any time shipment, and look forward to your visit!


----------



## Nanoclown (Jan 17, 2013)

Sully said:


> again, umm what?


 what just happened?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nanoclown said:


> what just happened?


Spammer


----------

